# كتاب الترموديناميك من جامعة دمشق...



## eehaboo (27 يوليو 2010)

download​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 يوليو 2010)

eehaboo قال:


> download​


 

مشــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور.
إطلعت على الفصل الخامس 
وهو قيم .. ​


----------



## عادل 1980 (27 يوليو 2010)

كتاب قيم أخى إيهاب
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eehaboo (27 يوليو 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> مشــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور.
> 
> إطلعت على الفصل الخامس
> 
> وهو قيم .. ​


 يشرفني مرورك الكريم دكتورنا العزيز


----------



## eehaboo (27 يوليو 2010)

عادل 1980 قال:


> كتاب قيم أخى إيهاب
> بارك الله فيكم


 شكرا لك وما اكبر فرحتي عندما تنال ملفاتي اعجابكم وينوبكم العلم والفائدة منها


----------



## eng.zahid (27 يوليو 2010)

كتاب قيم بارك الله فيك.....نتمنى مزيدا من التالق


----------



## eng.zahid (27 يوليو 2010)

كتاااب راائع ومنهج متميز ..... ارجو افادتنا بمناهج الجامعة ولمخلف التخصصات لتعم الفائدة للجميع ..... ولكم الاجر والثواب


----------



## eehaboo (28 يوليو 2010)

zahidmetal قال:


> كتاااب راائع ومنهج متميز ..... ارجو افادتنا بمناهج الجامعة ولمخلف التخصصات لتعم الفائدة للجميع ..... ولكم الاجر والثواب


 شكرا لمرورك ويسعدني ان اكون مصدر فائدة لكم اخي الكريم كنت قد ادرجت كتابا بعنوان الالات الحررارية ضمن مواضيعي وهو من مناهج جامعة دمشق أيضا


----------



## الاعصم (28 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## omranru (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## omranru (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

